# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  komentari koji mi smetaju

## stray_cat

zasto mame koje su brzo prestale dojiti objasnjavaju svojoj djeci da je sebastian velika beba pa da zbog toga i dalje sisa

neko sam vrijeme to tolerirala a sad polako pocinjem odgovarati da ne sisaju samo bebe a kako mi se cini pocet cu djeci govoriti da mame koje vole svoju djecu dugo doje jer su im onda djeca zdrava, pa nek se snalaze, zbog cega bi se ja sa sebastianom stavljala u inferiorni polozaj i prikazivala sebastiana ko kretena koj je sa 2 i pol godine beba zbog necijeg neznanja, komocije ili emocionalnih poteskoca....

----------


## nelzi

Stray, to ti je dobra ideja. Mene evo vec sad pitaju zasto ne prekinemo dojenje, kad je on tako veliki decko, trebao bi jesti sve jer su njihova deca u njegovim "godinama" jela sve zivo....
Valjda ne (zlo)pamtis sto te je mm pitao za dojenje  :Grin:  ? On je bio iznenadjen, ali nije nista sugerisao  :Wink:  usvojio je on dosta gradiva, a ima jos za prouciti
Btw, jos si u ZG?

----------


## Bomballurina

I inače primjećujem da su ljudi vrlo agresivni u svojoj gluposti i neznanju. Nekada bih zašutila, no ubrzo sam uvidjela da, glupi kakvi jesu, samo dobiju još veća krila i njihovoj agresiji više nema kraja (ovdje ja pričam o ljudima na mom poslu, ali zapravo mislim da je tako i u vezi tvog dojenja). Dopuštaju si sve više. Ja nisam neka svadljiva osoba, pa ipak jednom sam pukla i odbrusila nešto vrlo otrovno. I zamisli, zašutili!!! Koliko god to jadno bilo, eto, formula je - vratiti istom mjerom. No, ti ipak nemoj biti tako jadna poput njih,pa im vraćati preko djece, već direktno - u glavu!

----------


## VedranaV

Ja kažem da i veliki dečki i velike curice doje. Pa nek me opovrgne tko želi  8) .

----------


## Zorana

Carobna recenica koju je moja kcer je naucila pocnje sa: Svatko ima pravo.....
Meni se dize kosa na glavi kad ona place ili "kenjka" pa netko pocne sa onim: ti si vec velika, samo bebe placu itd. Onda ona kaze da svatko ima pravo plakati. Ili ja kazem njoj naglas da to kaze. Onda tu obicno svaki komentar prestaje. Jer je opovrgavanje narafski nemoguce.  :Smile:  
Slicno je i sa dojenjem. Ja nemam vise niti malo ambicija uvjeravati okolinu u dobrobiti produzenog dojenja. (tu  i tamo podrzim one koji su u nedoumici) Sto ne znaci da me povremeni komentari ne iznerviraju barem malo. Tako kad npr. dobijemo komentar da samo bebe doje, moja Zorka ili ja u njezino ime kazemo da i djeca imaju pravo dojiti. Svi usute momentalno. Ili krenu sa onim: Dobro, ali..... Ali to njihovo propovijedanje je obicno vec izgubilo na snazi pa odustanu.

----------


## lucky day

pratim vas i naoruzavam se 8) 

za sad me ne diraju komentari iz vana jerbo ja imam problema sa nekim ljudima koji su mi blizi... pa me za komentare izvana zaboli... a i nisam ih jos ni dobivala, bar ne direktno... mozda melju iza ledja ali i za to me zaboli...
ako ce luka jos dojiti u dobi kad ce razumjeti eventualne gluposti htjela bi to rjesiti po kratkom postupku, sto je vise moguce miroljubivo (jer isto nisam bas neka svadjalica) i definitivno imajuci ovo u vidu:




> No, ti ipak nemoj biti tako jadna poput njih,pa im vraćati preko djece, već direktno - u glavu!

----------


## VedranaV

> Carobna recenica koju je moja kcer je naucila pocnje sa: Svatko ima pravo.....


Vidiš, vidiš... Super!

----------


## Mamita

i meni je ovo svatko ima pravo...suuper

idem naučiti samija par fora  :D

----------


## iki

Ja dojim tek 5 i pol mjeseci,al kako Lea doji skoro svakih sat vremena (btw. spava noć 7 sati u kom. zato) komentari su zasad: jooj već vidim,Lea bu od onih kaj cicaju do 3god, jadna ti. grrr.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Moj odgovor je -ak Bog da cicala  bu do škole... to im zatvori usta,i da obično su to najbliži mi ljudi.   :Sad:

----------


## Školjkica

ja još nisam produžena dojilica ali eto i ja se naoružavam vašim idejama. Još nisam imala loših komentara, a ja već smišljam kako ću reagirati. I ja mislim da je najbolje ravno u glavu, ne se opravdavati ili kako je neko tu rekao, pa dojit će do škole. 
Jedno vrijeme sam  imala ideju u glavi kako ću  govoriti pa pedijatar je reako da je ok ili SZO preporučuje do 2. god. Sad kad razmišljam o tome to mi nije dovoljno, zašto da se pokrivam iza tih "autoriteta" kad ja i moje dijete najbolje znamo da je to najbolje za nas.

----------


## zrinka

jel ono lutonjica imala super popis odgovora o ovome?   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Ja sam se danas baš dobro nasmijala na temu, doduše u sebi sam se smijala...
Ispred našeg novog stana je klupica na kojoj često sjede bakice iz okolnih zgrada...i kako smo mi sad često tamo dok se preuređuje, skompala sam se s njima, čak i Leona radije ostaje vani da je one natežu, nego da ide u stan u prašinu i šutu   :Wink:  

E, došla danas jedna "nova" među njih i tak u razgovoru skuži da Leona još doji i da još spava s nama, pa krene s forama tipa: ti si već velika, zašto ne zagrliš svog medu i ne spavaš sama u krevetu da pusti jadnu mamu na miru...bla...bla...

Onda sam ja s aneđoskim osmjehom odgovorila da nema ljepšeg osjećaja nego spavati pokraj njene mirisne glavice i da bumo cicali do škole jer je mamino mlijeko najbolje za dijete   :Heart:  

Blenula je u mene i odmah počela klimat glavom, da, da to je jako dobro i zdravo, da,da, sva sreća pa imate još mlijeka   :Grin:  

Uglavnom mi je za krepat kak ljudi trabunjaju te fraze, a izgleda uopće ne misle kaj govore, tj. taj stav uopće nije njihov stav, inače bi ga valjda žešće branili, već ono baš frazetine koje verglaju ko papagaji...
Jer kad im baciš kontru - odmah se slažu s tobom, a da sam počela kukati kako me dojenje i zajedničko spavanje iscrpljuje, povlađivali bi mi kak  to nije najbolje, već najgore za dijete...bah _:smajlić rola očima do besvjesti:_

----------


## kli_kli

Meni je najbolje to iscudjavanje kako imam mleka jos uvek, i recenice tipa "sve sreca pa imas mleka...".
Bas mi je ruzno to "imam mleka", a narocito kad kazu one koje "nisu imale mleka".
Eto, ja jos uvek imam mleka.
O majko moja mila...

 :Laughing:   znam kako ovo gore zvuci, ali meni je bukvalno takav osecaj kad se povedu price o duzem dojenju.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja nikad neću shvatiti kako se svi iščuđavaju tom "imanju mlijeka". Stvarno pomisliš da su svi zaboravili primarnu funkciju grudi, koja sigurno nije estetski detalj (iako neke mogu poslužiti i u tu svrhu  :Grin:  ).

----------


## Školjkica

klo klo
 ja imam jednu takvu "prijateljicu" koja povlađuje sve sta ja kažem( a znam da misli drugačije), mislim da su to ljudi licemjeri koji ili nemaju stava ili ga se boje reći, pa se uvijek priklanjaju nekom drugom mišljenju

----------


## plashljivo_pile

mi još nismo u ovoj skupini, no sve mi se čini da neće biti nekih idiotskih komentara... pošto se krećem u društvu dvadesetogodišnjaka koji nisu imali blagog pojma o dojenju sve dok ja nisam rodila, nemaju kaj trkeljat. bilo im je svima super kaj ju dojim, pa su se odmah zainteresirali kak to funkcionira, ja im sva sretna kaj se napkon mogu pravit pametna održala propovijed   :Grin:   i sad im je svima savršeno normalno i "produženo" dojenje i cicanje u javnosti...
a kad mi netko provali neku glupost, tipa kaj još dojim odnosno kad mislim prestat već više, sam kažem kako je strašno koliko su ljudi danas neinformirani. to obično sve ušutka jer nitko ne voli ispast neinformiran.  8)

----------


## lucky day

> a kad mi netko provali neku glupost, tipa kaj još dojim odnosno kad mislim prestat već više, sam kažem kako je strašno koliko su ljudi danas neinformirani. to obično sve ušutka jer nitko ne voli ispast neinformiran.  8)


  :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:

----------


## leonisa

bravo plasljivo pile!!
to je i moj komentar. samo najvise mrzim one "pamene" koji ne znaju stat pa nastave da, sve je to po "novome" drugacije, ne znam kako smo samo mi uspijeli podignuti zdravu djecu....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Riana

I meni je išlo na živce kaj me sve starije žene pitaju, odnosno čude se kaj imam mlijeka! Ako je jasno ko dan da tu vlada pravilo potražnje-ponude, kaj tu ima čudnoga! 
A dok čujem komentar, pa ti još dojiš, a tek nam je deset mjeseci prošlo, kaj pak onda dok bu ne znam 15-20 mjeseci ikli više! Većini to nije normalno! svi bi adaptirano mlijeko.

A čime su se bebe i djeca hranila sva ova stoljeće, do izuma adap. mlijeka? Stvarno su te babe malo na svoju loptu!

----------


## meda

Riana, moje dijete ima tri mjeseca pa stalno cujem takve komentare  :Grin:  

ja obicno na to zacudeno upitam 'a zasto ne bi imala?  :?  '
onda obicno pocne prica o misterioznom nestajanju mlijeka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## martinaP

> bravo plasljivo pile!!
> to je i moj komentar. samo najvise mrzim one "pamene" koji ne znaju stat pa nastave da, sve je to po "novome" drugacije, ne znam kako smo samo mi uspijeli podignuti zdravu djecu....


Mojoj mami nikako ne "sjeda" kako sad to mi po "novome" dojimo djecu kad hoće, zašto ne svaka 3 sata. Zadnji savjet je da A. ne smije ( :shock: ) popodne puno cicati jer onda neće imati mlijeka prije spavanja. Mislim stvarno... (BTW, ona je mene dojila cijela 3 mjeseca, onda sam ja bila gladna, pa mi je dala adaptirano, a i tako je uskoro (zamisli čuda) ostala bez mlijeka).

----------


## Paulita

> Mojoj mami nikako ne "sjeda" kako sad to mi po "novome" dojimo djecu kad hoće, zašto ne svaka 3 sata


Nedavno sam malo čitala  jednoj knjizi o zdravlju, uzdanje 1980., da se dijete treba dojiti svaka 3 sata, po noći nikako. I još je napomenuto da je bio jedno vrijeme trend dojenja na zahtjev pa se ispostavilo da su djeca bila predebela, a majke preumorne i nervozne. 

Meni je moja mama užasno išla na živce kad bi mi rekla "pa ti stvarno imaš dobro mlijeko!!".

----------


## kloklo

> a kad mi netko provali neku glupost, tipa kaj još dojim odnosno kad mislim prestat već više, sam kažem kako je strašno koliko su ljudi danas neinformirani. to obično sve ušutka jer nitko ne voli ispast neinformiran


  :Grin:  
Bravo, pilence  :D

----------


## Sun

ma ja mislim da je tim ljudima uglavnom prilično teško prihvatiti te stvari kao činjenice jer to bi onda značilo da nisu napravili za svoju djecu sve najbolje, a to nikome nije lako prihvatiti, zar ne? (tako razmišljam kad sam jako dobre volje, a kad čujem stupidne komentare o dojenju onda gubim ovu blagost i strašno se nerviram   :Grin:

----------


## litala

od svih prica meni najvise smetaju i vrijedjaju me komentari koji izlaze ljudima iz usta i glave a da oni uopce o njima ne razmisljaju...


dijete mi se pocne bunit, ja krenem otkopcavat majicu, dizat kanotjeru, otkopcavat grudnjak, dijete place, a moja mama: ca je, nima nis?   :Rolling Eyes:  nakon tri sekunde dijete uhvati cicu, krene mlijeko, sve pet. nesto mu ipak zasmeta pa usred dojenja zaplace, a moja mama: ca je, mu je previse?   :Rolling Eyes:  a ovaj opet normalno nastavi dojit...

u roku tri sekunde njoj je sasvim normalno da skoci s "nema nis" do "ima previse"...

pa biseri: ne pricaj dok dojis jer ce mu ic previse mlijeka... a sto onda to ne preporuci umjesto uzrecice: nemas mlijeka? sto ne kaze: ajde puno pricaj dok dojis pa ce ti mlijeko ic...   :Razz:  

pa nakon dvije godine dojenja: sta jos imas mlijeka? da, doma u kanistru pa si tankam svaka dva mjeseca jer mi ne stane svih 56979 litara odjednom u cice   :Rolling Eyes:   sto to znaci - imas jos mlijeka? pa nije svo mlijeko koje cemo dojiti od rodjenja u mojim cicama pa ceka isporuku?

doji zena deset mjeseci pa joj kazu da joj je mlijeko - staro...   :Sad:  komentari isti ko gore...


mogla bih dalje slagat bisere i smajlice... valjda do besvjesti...

----------


## marsupial_mama

Bas mi je interesantno citati ove komentare.

Ja dojim sada moje drugo dete. Sin prestao je, kad je bio 3 godine i 4 meseca i ja sam bila trudna. Mala jos ide punom parom i ona je 2 i pol.

U ovom dobu skoro neprestane laktacije za 6 godina puno sam razmisljala i ponekad mislim da i me same ne upotrebavamo prave izraze.

Kao prvo - produzeno dojenje (izvinjavam se ljudima, koji su poimenovali ovaj forum :D). Nekako to zvuci, kao da je neka godina 'normalna' a sve sto je dulje je produzeno.
Meni se vise cini, da je normalno dojiti dokod mama i dete to zele, pa moze to bit godinama. Sve ostalo je prerano.
Kao trudnoca - kad se dete rodi rano i jos nije 'zrelo' ili spremno. onda je to prerano dete. A kad se rodi kad je spremno, onda je to normalno i super.

Tako mislim, da je dojenje ili 'full term' (kako kazu ponekdje) a sve ostalo  je prerano.
Dokod mi upotrebavmo izraz 'produzeno;, onda to nekako implicira, da radimo nesto duze nego sto je normlano i naravno. A u stvari to je normalno i sve ostalo je 'prerano'.

Isto sa prednostima dojenja. Ma, dojenje nema prednosti, nego je naravno i to, sto smo kreirani da radimo. A sve ostalo je stetjivo, substandard i ima manju vrednost od normalne.
Ja vjerujem, da smo kreirani da dojimo nasu decu i da djeca se razvija kako treba i kako je nrava htela. Ne vjerujem, da nas narava kreirala sa predispozicijom, da dobimo raka, diabetes, i da nam treba zastita sa dojenjem. Vise mi se cini, da su te stvari kreirane zbog nenaravnih stvari - kao stu so umetno mleko, koje onda (po mom razmiljanju) poruse ovu naravnu harmoniju i onda dodju bolesti.
Znaci, dojenje nema prednosti - to je naravna nega bebe, kako smo ustvareni - mame i bebe! A sve ostalo je nenaravno, substandard, stetitljivo itd.   :Mad: 

Uhm, dobro sam to kopmlicirala. Isto, izvinite, hrvatski nije moj jezik, tako da ga zaista mucim    :Grin:  

Andreja

----------


## Honey

marsupial_mama, dobar post!
Mi dojimo "već" 15 mjeseci i ne čini mi se da smo nešto "produžili".
Već od djetetovog trećeg mjeseca slušam začuđene komentare kako to da još imam mlijeka.
Kad se priča o klincima i dojenju, ne čekam da me netko pita jel još dojimo, nego se lijepo napušem i sva ponosna izjavim "naravno, moje dijete još cica"   :Grin:  Što duže, to bolje!

----------


## martinaP

A. ima 2 i pol mjeseca, i već me pitaju: još ga dojiš?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Felix

i meni se isto iscudjavaju.
posebno mi je bilo tuzno kad sam bila predati zahtjev za onih 3000kn od grada zagreba. pricam nesto sa zenom za salterom, i pita ona: dajete (kršitelj koda), zar ne? ne, rekoh, dojim. skoro je pala sa stolice.  :shock:  dojite??? pa kako??? zar jos imate mlijeka???  :shock: 
svaki dan joj dolaze zene s malim bebama predati zahtjev i maltene nijedna ne doji.   :Sad:

----------


## VedranaV

Otkud baš (kršitelj koda)  :shock: ? Ili je to drugo ime za formulu?

Ja na iščuđavanje da imam mlijeka redovno odgovaram da se ima mlijeka sve dok dijete sisa, da sisanje radi mlijeko.

----------


## Felix

(kršitelj koda) - mozda je postao kao digitron i sl, drugo ime za adapt. mlijeko.

----------


## apricot

marsupial-mama, krasno si to rekla!
 :Heart:

----------


## litala

marsupial-mama - predivan post   :Heart:

----------


## odra

Ja već od nekog 7.-8. mj. Andrejevog dobivam takve komentare. A baš me nervira kad mu netko kaže (ako on npr. počne tražiti siku): " Fuj to, ti si veliki dečko" ili sl. Ja ili prešutim ili kažem: "kako bi to moglo biti fuj?" Ne da mi se ulaziti u rasprave jer oni koji su prošli kroz (ne)dojenje "znaju najbolje" i nijedan argument im ne vrijedi. Ako nastavimo dalje s dojenjem, sigurno ću reagirati žešće jer ne želim da moje dijete zaključi kako je to stvarno nešto "fuj". užas!

Mama i sestra mi stalno tupe da on ne spava po noći baš zato jer siki i da stalno traži zato blizinu. Ali ja znam puno djece na forumu koja spavaju cijelu noć već dugo,iako im je sika stalno glavni izvor hrane. A ima i djece koja već neko vrijeme ne sike a opet ne spavaju po cijelu noć... Prema tome... nema to veze...Prema mojoj mami, on je gladan i ja mu trebam dati čokolino navečer  :Rolling Eyes:  . Andrej pojede cijelu kašicu za laku noć i siki još prije spavanja pa svejedno još traži po noći...A nekad se budi, a da ne traži.

Zaključak: Ljudi su tako naporni, pogotovo kad daju savjete kad ih nitko ništa ne pita!!!!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tanjaa

ja uopće ne reagiram na komentare o mom dojenju, ništa ne kazem...
to je samo moja i matijina stvar.

----------


## Honey

> Mama i sestra mi stalno tupe da on ne spava po noći baš zato jer siki i da stalno traži zato blizinu. Ali ja znam puno djece na forumu koja spavaju cijelu noć već dugo,iako im je sika stalno glavni izvor hrane. A ima i djece koja već neko vrijeme ne sike a opet ne spavaju po cijelu noć... Prema tome... nema to veze...


Sin moje kolegice s posla je prvi puta prespavao noć sa 5 godina. Nije dojio ni kao beba.

----------


## Cicos macos

Moja mama je izvalila svjetski glup komentar na sisanje "veće" djece - njoj je to ružno. A ja sam je onda pitala (nismo baš u najboljim odnosima), jel joj lijepo kad djetetu psuje sunce krvavo i govori stvari poput "Ja sam te rodila, ja ću te i zatući". I rekla sam da mi ona nije mjerilo toga šta je lijepo. I izvadila sam sisu i dala Martini svu svoju ljubav na licu mjesta.

----------


## Ariana

Ja ih samo pitam "A što mislite, zašto se mlijećni zubi zovu MLIJEĆNI?", iako ni ja nemam pojma zašto, samo pretpostavljam, ali nitko nema odgovor na moje pitanje.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja ih samo pitam "A što mislite, zašto se mlijećni zubi zovu MLIJEĆNI?", iako ni ja nemam pojma zašto, samo pretpostavljam, ali nitko nema odgovor na moje pitanje.


ja ti to vidim ovako:
u davna vremena , kad nije postojao danone, monte, niti milkine ljubičaste krave, jedini jaki uzročnik karijesa - šečer je bio u majčinom mljeku, sirovo meso , voće i povrće s pićem - vodom, nisu neki uzročnici karijesa,
zato mi imamo lijepo mlječne zube dokle god sisamo, pa se oni pokvare i onda budu zamjenjeni s trajnim,
dakle : gornja granica dojenja je ispadanje mlječnih zubi

----------


## aries24

meni je gin rekla da on nakon godine dana ni ne dobiva ništa hranjivo iz mog mlijeka
a osim toga popit će sav kolostrum bebi  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  

nisam joj ostala dužna  :Grin:

----------


## DaDo

ja sam za dojenje dok se god može. na žalost moj sin je zadnji put uzeo ciku kad je imao 15 mjeseci i više nije htio ni primirisati. a bio je veliki cicoljubac. nudila i nudila, a on ništa.
nadam se da će cura duže. i super mi je kad ekipa pita više ne dojiš, kao to bi bilo normalno, a ja kažem naravno na dojim. telci blesavi... pa valjda bi trebalo biti bolje klincima davat formule ili kravlje mlijeko???

----------


## Riana

Jučer sam se htjela pohvaliti dotičnoj osobi kak mi curica razdragano traži cicu, a ona meni veli, da, pa sad oko godinu bi već trebalo prestati. :? 

Ma nemoj?

Idemo dalje punom parom, od 5 popodne kad se vrati s posla do pol 8 kad krećem na posao.

----------


## sunac

Na našem prvom rođošu su se "neki" iščuđavali što je junior sam podizao majicu i tražio siku. Mislim da bi im normalnije bilo da sam ga našopala tortom pa čokoladama, flipsićima i keksićima što su ih "neki" donijeli a bome onda i našopali svoju dragu dječicu (koja nemaju godinu dana i mislim da i nemaju pojma što je sika). Pa onda:
"Jooj pa imala si sreće pa još imaš mlijeka!"
"A on još nema zube? Ima?! Pet???!!! Pa kako onda...???"
"Mamaaaa šta on TO radiii???!!!"
"A jadan na njegov rođoš mu ne daš tortu a vidiš da traži!" (A on grebe i mljacka za sikom!)
 :shock: Ma nema više svrhe ni nabrajati bisere! A ni bacati bisere pred... Jel, hm!

----------


## Lucky2

A da, i mene su svekar i MM-ova baka gnjavili pitanjima tipa "pa kaj još uvijek sisa?", "kad ćete prijeći na pravo  :?  mlijeko?" i uvijek bi im rekla da je to najbolje za dijete. Pa su zašutjeli. 
Eto kad bolje razmislim, sva sreća da živimo kod mojih jer mi je upravo mama bila najveća podrška u cijeloj priči, i kad me boljelo, i kad sam imala ragade i kad sam dobila mastitis... Njoj je isto bilo čudno to dojenje na zahtjev, ali kad je vidjela da je Lovri cica best friend, brzo se predomislila. I tako mi dojimo 16 i pol mjeseci i još ne namjeravamo prestati   :Smile:

----------


## Riana

Moram reći da nam je svima ovaj forum, onak super. Tu smo valjda svi doma, bez brige i opušteno dijelimo priče o cicama i cicačima.

Hvala rodama na tome, na podrški i razumijevanju. Ovak u međusobnom ophođenju nisam naišla na veću podršku, izuzev par osoba.

Kaj bi mi bez vas  :Heart:

----------


## krumpiric

naša priča-prvo su svi pametovali-ja sam rodila mlada,i kad mi je u pomoć došla sveki 15ak dana nakon poroda-očekivala je da ću slijepo slijediti njene savjete...
imala sam groznih problema s probavom nakon poroda,pa nisam mogla jako puno jesti.Sveki je, naravno,Marinovo plakanje zbog grčeva,protumačila kao"moje slabo mlijeko jer jedem samo juhe","glad","žeđ","ja sam nervozna jer me boli"...fino sam je otpilila,rekla da sam se informirala o dojenju i da mi ne trebaju nikakvi savjeti(ona je dojila 3*po nekoliko tjedana,znači,po mom skromnom mišljenju,nije bila kompetentna,kompetentnija mi je bila mama,koja je dojila 16mj i 13mj)....dakako,oni su i dalje nastavili stizat,pogotovo kad je M u nekoliko navrata imao zelenkastu stolicu ili kad mu nisam dala vode(joj,jadan,6.mjesec,crknut će od žeđi..),uključila sam IGNORE i nastavila svojim putem,usput lagano educirajući ljude oko sebe...
EPILOG:
Moja sveki po svom selu dijeli savjete o dojenju koje je čula od mene, moja sveki,deklarirana antidojilja,spasila je nekoliko needuciranih mama od prestanka dojenja.Ponosna sam na nju.
Familija od mm-a koja se čudom čudila na moje dojenje je nekidan,na jednoj obiteljskoj zabavi,veselo pričala,kako je M papao maminog mlijeka ko sva djeca u familiji zajedno,i kako je pravi sretnik!
Moje prijateljice i poznanice,sve još slobodne curke i nijedna mama,kojima je dojenje bilo totalan X,koje su ga smatrale samo
jednim od načina hranjenja,nagledale su se mojeg dojenja posvuda,na raznorazne načine, i Marinove sreće kad dobi cicku.
Moj svekar je bio šokiran kad je M prvi put dobio ciku ispred njega,sad je oduševljen 
Jedina osoba koju sam zbilja educirala o dojenju je jedna rodica,koja je nedavno rodila,njoj sam pokušala dosta toga objasnit.I uspjelo im je.
Al poanta priče je ta da ako radimo nešto što smatramo da je ispravno,ne damo se smesti i to radimo s punim žarom,da lako "kupimo" ljude oko sebe,puno lakše nego savjetima i pametovanjem.
Mislim da smo ja i M nesvjesno postigli da će bit nekoliko dojilja i sretnih dojenih beba više nego što bi bilo bez nas,i zbog toga smo jaaaako sretni  :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

krumpiric, upravo tako
to su mali pomaci koje radimo u svojoj sredini a tako vesele, zar ne 

drago mi je das i svoje iskustvo podijelila s nama   :Love:

----------


## cherry

moj je malac najstariji u svojoj grupi u vrtiću (ima ih od 9 do njegovih 14 mjeseci) i jedini doji. nitko mi nije komentirao niti me pitao za prestanak, ni među poznatima ni nepoznatima, čak mi je zgodno/komično kako mi se prijateljice sa nešto mlađom djecom opravdavaju zbog prestanka dojenja. 
pretpostavljam da sam tako uvjerena u to kako radimo najbolje da ne ostavljam prostora za pitanja.
mada je moguće da određen broj ljudi misli da smo prestali, jer su pitanja o dojenju bila učestala oko godine dana, i to u formi: x:'on još doji/više ne doji?', ja s osmijehom: 'ma, doji i te kako, sisavac mali', x, zabrinuto: 'ali jede i drugu hranu?', ja, sad se već kesim: 'pa, naravno' (to mi jedino smeta p mi je krivo što tu malo žešće ne spustim, ali me uglavnom pitaju oni koji ne znaju, pa se trudim ne uzeti za zlo - pa, i sama sam prije godinu i pol mislila da nema šanse da ću dojiti dijete preko godinu dana, bahaha)
inače, tete se u jaslicama čude i vesele njegovom apetitu i lakoći s kojom ga hrane; mislim da u sebi to povezuju s dojenjem, pa im nikako nije jasno kako dugodojeni bebač može biti tako prilagodljiv i otvoren i zabrinjavajuće neovisan o majci...(ali, to je već druga tema  :/ )

----------


## bubimirko

> zasto mame koje su brzo prestale dojiti objasnjavaju svojoj djeci da je sebastian velika beba pa da zbog toga i dalje sisa
> 
> neko sam vrijeme to tolerirala a sad polako pocinjem odgovarati da ne sisaju samo bebe a kako mi se cini pocet cu djeci govoriti da mame koje vole svoju djecu dugo doje jer su im onda djeca zdrava, pa nek se snalaze, zbog cega bi se ja sa sebastianom stavljala u inferiorni polozaj i prikazivala sebastiana ko kretena koj je sa 2 i pol godine beba zbog necijeg neznanja, komocije ili emocionalnih poteskoca....


pa na tebi je puno pravo da se ljutiš ali onda daj i drugima za pravo da o njemu ili tebi misle šta žele.....ali uopće ne vidim razloga da se suprotstavljaš ako si mišljenja da činiš najbolje za svoje dijete, jerbo inače sve to djeluje ko opravdavnje......a to što ja mislim o tak nečemu-to već svi znaju

----------


## ms. ivy

jedno je *mišljenje* a drugo su *činjenice*. činjenica je da ne doje samo bebe.   :Wink:

----------


## bubimirko

> jedno je *mišljenje* a drugo su *činjenice*. činjenica je da ne doje samo bebe.


zbilja ne bi želio ulaziti u raspravu ali isto tak činjenica može i biti da bi dijete a kasnije čovjek moga dojiti do stote, što ne znači i da je to društveno prihvatljivo tj. normalno, meni osobno postoji neka granica do kad to smatram prihvatljivim a to bi otprilike bilo-rast zubića, jerbo nam je onda majka priroda očito namjenila nešto drugo

----------


## ms. ivy

misliš na trajne zube, naravno?

----------


## AdioMare

> misliš na trajne zube, naravno?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> misliš na trajne zube, naravno?


ne umjetne  :Coffee:

----------


## AdioMare

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> misliš na trajne zube, naravno?
> 
> 
> ne umjetne


Bubimirko, umjetni zubi nisu prirodni  :Saint:  .

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


sarkazam, draga  :Grin:

----------


## Romina

mene više nitko i ne pita jel Maureno još ciki iako sam ja zapala u neku krizu jel mi je postalo naporno  a on se pretvorio u onu malu pahuljicu koja je ovisna o ciki :/ 
meni je najgore kad čujem da ću napraviti idiota od njega......niuje najgore nego žalosno

----------


## bubimirko

> meni je najgore kad čujem da ću napraviti idiota od njega......niuje najgore nego žalosno


ne kužim kaj je tu žalosno.....izjava ili činjenično stanje :?

----------


## Romina

žalosno je da netko može nešto takvo reći....pa kaj nije tak?

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimirko prvotno napisa
> ...


Dobro je, a ja već pomislila nedostatak argumenata  :Wink:  .

----------


## bubimirko

> žalosno je da netko može nešto takvo reći....pa kaj nije tak?


živimo u demokraciji i svakom je dozvoljeno misliti i izreči šta želi. stvar je koliko si na to osjetljiva......otprilike ako hodam okolo  i netko komentira da sam se recimo obukao ko kreten....meni to ne smeta, ako sam siguran u svoj stil i zadovoljan samime sobom, tako isto vrijedi i za ovakve stvari-sigurnost u samoga sebe, tj. samopouzdanje je najbitnije i onda te baš briga kaj će netko pričati.....npr. ovakvi kao ja  :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


ne tak nekaj tebi nedostaje za tvoju tvrdnju o inteligenciji  :Razz:

----------


## Romina

e ovo si lijepo napisao...i baš si me iznenadio  :Smile:

----------


## Romina

to se odnosilo na tvoj odgovor meni a ne na ovo iznad  :Grin:

----------


## bubimirko

> e ovo si lijepo napisao...i baš si me iznenadio


  :Embarassed:

----------


## Romina

i fali ti slovo t u potpisu  :Razz:

----------


## bubimirko

> i fali ti slovo t u potpisu


skrećemo s teme  :Laughing:

----------


## Romina

pa vodim te na put koji ti sigurno nije strani  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## bubimirko

> pa vodim te na put koji ti sigurno nije strani


baš mi je drago da pratiš moj "rad"....onda sigurno i znaš kako sam danas zapravo  i suzdržan po pitanju ovakvih tema  :Raspa:

----------


## AdioMare

> ne tak nekaj tebi nedostaje za tvoju tvrdnju o inteligenciji


Ja sam zaista mislila da ti imaš argumentirani i duhoviti, a ne vrijeđalački pohod na ove topice. I najbolji griješe :/ .

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne tak nekaj tebi nedostaje za tvoju tvrdnju o inteligenciji 
> 
> 
> Ja sam zaista mislila da ti imaš argumentirani i duhoviti, a ne vrijeđalački pohod na ove topice. I najbolji griješe :/ .


maaaa neeee krivo si me shvatila.....pitao sam te već i prije imaš li kakav drugi argument osim očiju i svojeg instinkta

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimirko prvotno napisa
> ...


Sad se već ozbiljno brinem za tebe, jer vidim da si me zamijenio s nekim.

----------


## anchie76

Bubimirko, ovaj podforum je podforum podrske.  Kontriranje nije previse dobrodoslo.  Pls proseci dalje ak ne mislis davati podrsku curama   :Saint:

----------


## bubimirko

ma nije to trebalo iči tebe.....jednostavno sam uvijek prozivan da iznosim činjenice neargumentirano pa sam se zapravo htio zapitati gdje su tu neki argumenti osim što netko ima majčinski instinkt a dijete ko i svako drugo ima oči.....kao što bi rekao jajan..malo sam se nespretno odrazio

----------


## bubimirko

> Bubimirko, ovaj podforum je podforum podrske.  Kontriranje nije previse dobrodoslo.  Pls proseci dalje ak ne mislis davati podrsku curama


pa ja sam i dao podršku u vidu toga da budu samopouzdanije i ne obaziru se na zle jezike

----------


## AdioMare

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bubimirko, ovaj podforum je podforum podrske.  Kontriranje nije previse dobrodoslo.  Pls proseci dalje ak ne mislis davati podrsku curama  
> 
> 
> pa ja sam i dao podršku u vidu toga da budu samopouzdanije i ne obaziru se na zle jezike


... a što ih od tebe ne ubije, ojača ih  :Laughing:  .

Sudjeluješ istovremeno u nekoliko topica, vidim, a na Razvoju i inteligenciji se nisi sreo samnom, već s animom.
Ajmo sad dalje s temom...

----------


## bubimirko

ajmo.....dalje sad kad smo riješili probleme i nedoumice na pp  :Love:  ......samo bi primjetio da je sve zamrlo od kad nisam sudjelovao.....dal je to zbog mene??????????????ili mi se samo tako čini
p.s. nije valjda da vas ja činim budnima

----------


## bubimirko

> Ariana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja ih samo pitam "A što mislite, zašto se mlijećni zubi zovu MLIJEĆNI?", iako ni ja nemam pojma zašto, samo pretpostavljam, ali nitko nema odgovor na moje pitanje.
> 
> 
> 
> dakle : gornja granica dojenja je ispadanje mlječnih zubi


u mene još jedan mliječni zub.....kvalificiram li se time na pravo da smijem sisati......moja majka će biti sretna kad ovo čuje.....samo se pitam hoće li joj biti teško nakon toliko pauze ponovno uspostaviti dojenje, a i trebat će se priviknuti na moj ritam -ja se po noći budim svakih sat, sat i pol  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Bubimirko daj ohladi!   :Mad:    Ili pocni raspravljati na nivou (izvoli dati neke znanstvene linkove koji potvrdjuju tvoja stanovista), ili se makni.  Ove rasprave tipa ja imam mlijecni zub su stvarno nonsens   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubimirko

anchie.....nije li to upravo tema....komentari koji vam smetaju....pa onda primajte te komentare i čeličajte se.........ali evo izvukao sam nešto s T-portala na temu zdravlja tj. zubi.....tak da mi se ne spočitava ono o argumentima


"Počeli su nam rasti dok smo bili bebe od šest ili sedam mjeseci, a do treće godine u ustima smo imali oko 20 smiješnih zubića. To su mliječni zubi, koji nam počinju padati negdje sa šest ili sedam godina, a idućih šest do osam godina *(dakle do 12, 13. ili najkasnije 14. godine) nam ispadaju mliječni* i rastu 'pravi' zubi, njih 28 (odnosno 32 sa umnjacima). Te zube moramo dobro čuvati jer nas trebaju služiti do kraja života! "

mislim da je moj gornji komentar bio savršeno na mjestu......ako je u pitanju trajanje dojenja i  gore navedena činjenica da je to potrebno dok imamo mliječne zube

----------


## MGrubi

dakle, bubimirko ima max 14 g  8)

----------


## anchie76

Lijepo sto si nasao nesto za potvrditi svoje izjave.  5 iz zalaganja  :Klap: 






> ......ako je u pitanju trajanje dojenja i  gore navedena činjenica da je to potrebno dok imamo mliječne zube


Pa koliko ja znam, nitko nikad nije rekao da dojenje MORA trajati dok imamo mlijecne zube.  Dojenje treba trajati dokle god to i majka i dijete zele.  To je jedini uvjet.

A to o mlijecnim zubima je bilo samo da bi se pokazalo da nije nista cudno dojiti dijete koje ima mlijecne zube   :Wink:

----------


## bubimirko

> dakle, bubimirko ima max 14 g  8)


tak je, a mozak ko u fetusa....  :Laughing:

----------


## ruža

bubimirko postovi su ti bezveze  :Rolling Eyes:  mislim da ti je dosadno,a ne da je u pitanju sarkazam

----------


## Klementina

Evo jedne sličice

U subotu bili kod prijatelja, imaju dečka od godinu i pol, mama je trudna par mjeseci. Donedavno je dojila što dobrim dijelom ima veze sa mojiim zatrpavanjem informacijama o iskustvima majki sa ovog foruma i dobrobitima produženog dojenja.
I tako, djeca se igraju, mi uživamo gledajući ih, kad odjednom njena sveki upita mene: Pa dobro, jel' to više gotovo? To što radiš djetetu je stvarno grozno! Probaj joj davat sisu tjedno kad nećeš da prestaneš, znaš li ti da je tvoje mlijeko gorko i da to djetetu samo šteti, ovako joj svaki dan zagorčavaš hranu, vidi kolika je a vuče sise…  :shock: Pogledam u prijateljicu a ona obori pogled i u tom trenutku shvatim da joj je ova odredila da prestane dojiti u trudnoći.
Ta sveki je bila dobronamjerna do našeg prvog rođendana a onda je valjda žena zaključila sa nas treba zaustaviti.
Ma stvarno, kažem ja, ovo mlijeko je štetno isto kao i dojenje ljeti kad naša djeca umjesto mlijeka doje sir iz cica. Žena ovo bukvalo shvatila. To sam vam i govorila cijelo prošlo ljeto, odgovori ona. Znači, moje dijete rođeno u listopadu može po njenom a nažalost i po mišljenju dosta ljudi dojiti dok ne „zagrije“. 
Zbrisali smo doma a onda sam nastavila svoju misiju preko mobitela jednoj prijateljici koja se bori u rodilištu sa prvim naletima mljekeca i zove me za svaku sitnicu a ja kao iskusna dugodojilica stojim na usluzi dan i noć…  :Grin:

----------


## ruža

bubimirko   :Laughing:  ,baš si pravi bubimir,digneš prašinu,a tete polude pa se raspišu,a onda nestaneš  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko   ,baš si pravi bubimir,digneš prašinu,a tete polude pa se raspišu,a onda nestaneš


mora da sam slijep.......ko je poludio :? , ko se raspisao :? i tko je nestao :?

----------


## ruža

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  javio se bubimir  :Bye:

----------


## leonisa

> naš li ti da je tvoje mlijeko gorko


hm...ja ne znam sta je ona probala da je zakljucila da je gorko, ali majcino mlijeko sigurno nije....

----------


## MGrubi

pelink...

----------


## leonisa

> pelink...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
dobro da nije rekla da je ljuto jer bi zavrsili na rakiji  :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> javio se bubimir


kad ćeš se početi malo služiti forumom i nakon što uspiješ otvoriti i pročitati još koji topic.....možda i shvatiš......ja nigdje i nisam nestao.....i konstantno skoro svakodnevno pišem, a ako još šta želiš saznati imaš jednu malu kučicu ispod svakog posta koji ja napišem u kojoj piše PM.....e pa kad klikneš tamo onda mi možeš poslati poruku na privatno a ne sa svojom opsjednutnošću mnome zagađivati topic

----------


## ruža

oprosti nisam znala da zagađuješ okolinu  :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

pametnom i jednom dosta, nekima očito ne  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Ukoliko neka od vas potrebu obratiti se bubumirku, molim da se to napravi na pp, a ne da se topici zachatavaju   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tiwi

Ja bih na temu..

najgore mi je kad ljudi komentiraju da je dojenje odvratno.   :Mad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

I meni.
Mogu shvatiti da netko ne vidi sebe kako npr. produženo doji, ali kad od svih odvratnih stvari na ovom svijetu ima potrebu baš za dojenje reći da je odvratno, e, to je pak meni odvratno i izopačeno.

----------


## Tiwi

luna   :Love:

----------


## ruža

ma nije mi jasno svih ovih jedanaest mjeseci šta je tu ,gorko,ružno i loše!pokušavam dokučiti odkud tolika propaganda protiv dojenja!to je divan i blaženi osjećaj!ma koja ljepota maženja uz dijete,noću je gledam i nikad mi nije dosta,jer toliko nježnosti,sreće...neopisivo!  :Love:

----------


## bubimirko

> Ja bih na temu..
> 
> najgore mi je kad ljudi komentiraju da je dojenje odvratno.


ja to nikada ne bih rekao.....ali kad je u pitanju dojenje u javnosti....to je totalno druga priča  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

dojenje je dojenje.

----------


## bubimirko

banalizirajući tvoj post mogu isto tako napisati i sex je sex......a sumnjam da ti je svejedno jel ga netko prakticira u javnosti ili u 4 zida svoga doma

----------


## cvijetak

Bubimirko, ti nekad pojedeš sladoled u javnosti? Ili pizza cut? Jedna stvar mi nikako nije jasna - ako ljudi nešto ne vole gledati, što ne okrenu glavu i gledaju svoja posla ...

----------


## leonisa

usporedba dojenja i sexa.....koji doseg   :Rolling Eyes:  
i da, svejedno mi je.
iako nitko nije umoro od nedostatka seksa, ili imao zdravstvene probleme dok od gladi  je. ako cemo se "spustati" i usporedjivati dojenje i sex, nesto neusporedivo.

zasto nisi napisao disanje je disanje?

----------


## leonisa

smetaju me ove usporedbe koje nemaju veze s mozgom.

*dojkama* je primarna funkcija (danas sve ima viseod jedne funkcije) da *doje dojence* i nije za ocekivati da zbog nekih drugih, sporednih i manje vaznih, zakaze u svojoj biti.

kao sto prsti na nogama prvenstveno sluze da pomognu pri hodanju i odrzavanju ravnoteze. to sto se neki (velik broj) muskaraca pali na nozne prste ili palceve nije razlog da se zabrani hodanje u japankama, papucama, sandalama itd. i definitivno nije razlog da se goli nozni prsti u javnosti smatraju vulgarnim ili provokativnim.

i zam da to sve znas, samo se pitam kada ces odustati i prestati?

----------


## bubimirko

> Bubimirko, ti nekad pojedeš sladoled u javnosti? Ili pizza cut? Jedna stvar mi nikako nije jasna - ako ljudi nešto ne vole gledati, što ne okrenu glavu i gledaju svoja posla ...


a zašto bi ja morao okretati glavu?????zašto bi uvijek ja ili oni koji razmišljaju slično, bili ti koji moraju okretati glavu, baš ne želim okretati glavu već ću  reči kaj mi se gadi gledati dok hodam gradom....a da idem tvojom teorijom neka svatko radi ono kaj hoće i nek ne gleda ono kaj mu smeta di bi došli ....na to da primitivci gule janjca nasred trga????

----------


## ruža

pa nisam baš primjetila da me netko krivo gleda dok dojim na terasi kafića ili u  dječijem parku,naprotiv samo me promatraju sa pozitivnim stavom i dobronamjernim pogledima,a nekad i sa pogledom koji je pun odobravanja!

----------


## AdioMare

> a zašto bi ja morao okretati glavu?????zašto bi uvijek ja ili oni koji razmišljaju slično, bili ti koji moraju okretati glavu, baš ne želim okretati glavu već ću  reči kaj mi se gadi gledati dok hodam gradom....


Bubimirko, ja uopće ne vjerujem da se tebi to gadi. 
Ti si jednostavno toliko ufuran u kontriranje da bi ti sve drugo pokvarilo _image_. U stvari te mogu zamisliti kao nježnog oca koji s odobravanjem gleda svoju Anki dok doji bebicu na terasi kafića dok ti pijuckaš .. kavicu? Čajek? Pivicu? Šljivovicu? .. ________ - ti dopiši.  :Wink:

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a zašto bi ja morao okretati glavu?????zašto bi uvijek ja ili oni koji razmišljaju slično, bili ti koji moraju okretati glavu, baš ne želim okretati glavu već ću  reči kaj mi se gadi gledati dok hodam gradom....
> 
> 
> Bubimirko, ja uopće ne vjerujem da se tebi to gadi. 
> Ti si jednostavno toliko ufuran u kontriranje da bi ti sve drugo pokvarilo _image_. U stvari te mogu zamisliti kao nježnog oca koji s odobravanjem gleda svoju Anki dok doji bebicu na terasi kafića dok ti pijuckaš .. kavicu? Čajek? Pivicu? Šljivovicu? .. ________ - ti dopiši.


ako takve stvari nije prakticirala kod prvog dijeteta ne vidim zašto bi to radila sada :?

----------


## AdioMare

> ako takve stvari nije prakticirala kod prvog dijeteta ne vidim zašto bi to radila sada :?


Bubi, sve se mijenja.. ljudi se mijenjaju, stavovi se mijenjaju, statusi se mijenjaju, godine se izmjenjuju, stoljeća također..
Ja svoje prvo dijete nisam ni dojila. Nisam s njim ni spavala u istom krevetu.

Nešto se u čovjeku promijeni i on stavi na prvo mjesto trenutak ispred života.

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako takve stvari nije prakticirala kod prvog dijeteta ne vidim zašto bi to radila sada :?
> 
> 
> Bubi, sve se mijenja.. ljudi se mijenjaju, stavovi se mijenjaju, statusi se mijenjaju, godine se izmjenjuju, stoljeća također..
> Ja svoje prvo dijete nisam ni dojila. Nisam s njim ni spavala u istom krevetu.
> 
> Nešto se u čovjeku promijeni i on stavi na prvo mjesto trenutak ispred života.


ajde baš mi je drago da tako dobro poznaš anki.....a ja bi ruku dao u vatru da tak nekaj nikada ne bi napravila  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> ajde baš mi je drago da tako dobro poznaš anki...


To nigdje nisam napisala.  :Smile:  
A ono što jesam napisala je:



> Bubimirko, ja uopće _ne vjerujem_ da se tebi to gadi.





> ... _te mogu zamisliti_ kao nježnog oca koji s odobravanjem gleda





> ljudi se mijenjaju, stavovi se mijenjaju,


Htjela sam reći da vjerujem ako bi _Anki željela_ dojiti dijete na javnom mjestu, ti ju ne bi sprječavao. Kada se to dogodi tvojoj ženi i tvom djetetu, onda je to daleko od gadljivoga. Znači, sve ovisi o Anki, Bubi, ne o tebi.  :Laughing:  
Kužiš, Bubi?  :Razz:

----------


## ruža

zašto bi sisa bila lijepa i popularna na porno magazinima,čak neke su zaista dekutantne i nenormalne,a da hranjenje novog mladog života bude tako nešto negativno.????drugo nisam baš vidjela da dojilja izvadi sisu i pokazuje ju svima,kad majka doji,onda to radi na kulturan i diskretan način!

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajde baš mi je drago da tako dobro poznaš anki...
> 
> 
> To nigdje nisam napisala.  
> A ono što jesam napisala je:
> 
> ...


gle da anki želi jesti drogu žlicom ja joj tu nemrem ništa......da odluči preči na homosexualnu orijentaciju....ja tu isto nemrem ništa....e pa tako i sa dojenjem........sve je to njezina odluka i sve ovisi o njoj......ali ako nekoga poznaš onda znaš kako razmišlja, diše i šta je kadar učiniti ili ne......šta voli a šta ne...itd...itd....osim toga ne kužim kak to ti mene doživljavaš ko nekog policajca koji nju treba u nećemu spriječiti....ja nikada i nikoga u ničemu ne spriječavam ali ako si ikada živjela s nekime onda znaš šta on voli a šta ne, kako se on ponaša i sve već gore navedeno....dakle valjda si shvatila......sa i bez mog odobrenja neki nikada ne bu vadili sisu usred birtija i veselili se kak bu još pri tome bili slikani za novine.  :Razz:

----------


## AdioMare

Bubi, ti namjerno izvrćeš moje riječi... treći citat je bio ovaj:



> ljudi se mijenjaju, stavovi se mijenjaju,


Moguće da i Anki promijeni mišljenje o tome, pa ne mora se slikati za novine da bi podojila dijete u ambulanti dok čeka red kod pedijatra, zar ne?
Ne mislim da ti ili općenito bračni partner treba glumiti policajca ili da to radi, mislim da MM meni ne bi rekao (niti je rekao) riječ kada bi ja odlučila dojiti u javnosti, isto tako vjerujem da ne bi ni ti branio svojoj ženi ako bi ona procijenila da je potrebno. U stvari, ne bi imao izbora, jer je to Ankina odluka, zar ne? Normalne žene to ne rade da bi reklamirale svoje donje rublje, silikonske ili cice od čistog masnog tkiva, obješene ili dobrostojeće .. žene su u nuždi nahraniti dijete.
Zbog toga je nepotrebno forsirati termine poput 'gađenja' i sl. jer, fakat, moguće da se stvari promijene i tebi se prestane ... što? Gaditi?

Evo, ja sam žena koja bi se radije zaklonila nego 'razotkrila' i nije mi svejedno kako bi netko to komentirao u prolazu, ali jednako tako znam što mi je prvotni i jedini naum: nahraniti svoje dijete jer mu je vrijeme jesti, a ja sam se, evo našla baš na klupici nekog parka. Pa što?

Poštujem tvoj stav da ti je to nelijepa slika i ne pokušavam te uvjeriti u suprotno. Samo kažem da je moguće da se sve promijeni. Iz iskustva ti kažem   :Wink:  .
Eto, btw, sretan ti Uskrs. I Anki. I sinu. I maloj bebici u buši.  :Heart:

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="AdioMare"]Bubi, ti namjerno izvrćeš moje riječi... treći citat je bio ovaj:



> ljudi se mijenjaju, stavovi se mijenjaju,



a ti negiraš moj post....ako nekoga poznaš, onda znaš kako razmišlja i dal se i kako promjenio te što je kadar učiniti  :Love:  

dakle suma sumare........SRETAN USKRS i tebi i tvojima

----------


## AdioMare

'Ajd nema veze.
Mislila sam reći da bi rođenje druge bebe moglo promijeniti tvoje/njene ("nepokolebljive") stavove, a koliko ja znam, beba se još nije rodila tako da to još NE MOŽEMO ZNATI.   :Saint:  
Eto, o tome ja. A ti o tome kako si vidovit.
Ali neka ti bude. Nadam se da budeš priznao ako se svijet okrene na glavačke i TŽ podoji dijete na klupici parka. 
 :Razz:

----------


## bubimirko

uopće i ne vidim svrhu toga da doji na klupici u parku......ako ide van....nahrani ga i lijepo mirno može van.....njoj klupica u parku može eventualno služiti kao dobro mjesto za natezanje "žuje"  :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

u svakom slučaju opako smo skrenuli s teme.......dakle adiomare.....koji komentari zapravo tebi smetaju :?

----------


## anki

a jeste se vas dvoje raspisali   :Rolling Eyes:  

sretan Uskrs i vama   :Kiss:  

glede mog dojenja u javnosti...ak bu bubija sram priznati, ja bum ga cinkala   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> u svakom slučaju opako smo skrenuli s teme.......dakle adiomare.....koji komentari zapravo tebi smetaju :?


Ha, ha, ha, morala sam okrenuti prvu stranicu da vidim što je uopće tema   :Rolling Eyes:   .
Ma, ništ' mi ne smeta. Ja sam ti skroz tolerantna. Osim toga, više ne dojim.

----------


## AdioMare

> ... glede mog dojenja u javnosti...ak bu bubija sram priznati, ja bum ga cinkala


Nadam se da hoćeš.
Ne samo cinkati, već mu i dati materijala za cinkanje.   :Laughing:  
 :Kiss:  i tebi.

----------


## anki

da, da...bit će ono; kako prepoznati bubija u parku?
skace sa dekom i pokušava prekriti ženu dojilicu   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> da, da...bit će ono; kako prepoznati bubija u parku?
> skace sa dekom i pokušava prekriti ženu dojilicu


Bit će zadovoljstvo pratiti Bubijevo preodgajanje na temu.  8) 
Eh, za badava tih sati i sati uz tipkovnicu, a sve mu riječi padnu u vodu, 'oću reć _pod deku_  :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

anki, javi na vrijeme da vam pošaljemo nekog da vas uslika za novine, to će ga dokrajčiti. 8)

----------


## anki

samo pazite curke da vam se ne bi dogodilo ono staro pravilo; da najveći protivnik postane najveći zagovaratelj! kak bute ga se onda rešile?!? 
kad postroji i opere sve vas ispod 4 godine   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

> anki, javi na vrijeme da vam pošaljemo nekog da vas uslika za novine, to će ga dokrajčiti. 8)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

anki.......nadam se da ćeš onda i nači neku dobru dušu koja će te udomiti....ko zna možda opet dobiješ djevojačku sobu kod roditelja  :Laughing:  ....
oooooo maria71 ti si ipak odlučila sudjelovati i na temama na kojima sudjeluju "oni koji su otkrili svoje pravo lice"

adio i luna......vi ste obične huškatorice.....samo za razliku od vas ja imam glavnu kartu u rukama....pardon papire od stana  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

bubimirko, bitno je ko poznaje zakon. znanje vlada, ne nuzno i uvijek papir  :Wink:  

da se vratimo na temu- juce sam opet dozivjela sok. mislim, koliko ja nju dojim? sad ce 13 mjeseci. trebam polako izbacivati podoje i za 2 mj. prestati dojiti. jer ko je vidio dojiti 2 godine (pa ismijavanje scene iz kucanica) jer ni prije nisu zene dojile duze od 2 godine. (svasta, di su one zivjele...) i da li uopce imam jos mlijeka i da li je ono dobro. jer ona doji iz navike. jel ista pojede?
i to od medicinskog radnika.
pedijatrica.
svojina moja.....a sveki samo "jel slusas? ha?"
ja sam samo odgovorila imam mlijeka i odlicno je.
zar ne vidite kako divno napreduje. evo sad je bila prehladjena i par dana nije okusila nista osim mm. da nije dojila, mozda bi zavrsila u bolnici.
pa je pocela prica o tome kako vec sa godinu dana mlijeko nije toliko dobro. pa su se pocele zene hvaliti koliko su dojile svoju djecu- ja 9 mj. ja 3 mj. ja 2 dana. and the winner is....grozno!!
ona je velika, treba jesti i drugu hranu.
a ja pokazem na L. koja zlicom grabi po tanjuru dok u drugoj drzi koricu kruha i velim: pa pogledajte je.
a nacini kako je skinut sa sise....boze, plakalo mi se kad sam to slusala.

tako sam s gustom nakon svega uzela L. i stavila je na sisu a ona otvara usta jos u zraku, mlatara veselo rukama, nasmije se ko presretni andjelak kad ju primi, a iz okica joj onako filmski zasja zvjezdica.

presretno dijete. presretna majka. a okolina...nije neznanje uvijek blazeno.

----------


## bubimirko

leonisa nisi jednostavno shvatila kaj je pisac htio reči  :Grin:

----------


## ruža

leonisa,doji i uživaj u tome,pa dokle god trajalo!Sretan Uskrs

----------


## bubimirko

> leonisa,doji i uživaj u tome,pa dokle god trajalo!Sretan Uskrs


slažem se  :Grin:  !!!!!!!

----------


## DiLala

I ja sam totalno za dojenje, prvo dijete nisam dojila iz neznanja - totalnog neznanja ali isto tako nikad se nisam petljala i ispitivala one majke koje doje - do kad će? Dojim za sada 6 mjeseci, a namjeravam dokle god on želi jer meni je to takva uživancija da ne mislim u narednih par godina prestati. Dojim i u javnosti - koga smeta nek ne gleda i poručujem svim dojiljama neka doje u javnosti - većinom smeta one koji to nisu uspjeli ili nisu htjeli. Zašto da se sramimo toga što dajemo djetetu ono najbolje za njegov fizički i psihički i emocionalni razvoj. Na pitanja - šta još dojite? trebalo bi protupitanjem - a koliko ste vi? niste? AJOJ!!!!!

----------


## Anci

Mi smo isto nekako ušli u doba kad su počeli komentari. Ima 17 mj. Nekako imam osjećaj da sam do njene prve godine imala potpno podršku, a sad se već naziru pitanja "dokad???".
Ja još ne mislim prestati, to mi pitanje nije ni u peti, ona sigurno ne misli niti želi prestati...Imam podršku MM-a što mi je važno. Nije da bih prestala dojiti odmah kad se on ne bi slagao s time, ali sretna sam što je i njemu drago da ona i dalje doji  :Heart:  

Njoj to zaista znači. Ne samo kao hrana (a i posisa, čini mi se, zavidnu količinu), pomaže u bolesti (prošli mjesec vodene kozice+proljev+povraćanje+temperatura), smiruje ju, ma uživa naprosto  :Love:

----------


## Trina

Ovo nema veze sa temom ali neću otvarati poseban topic zbog toga.Htjela sam samo reći da sam dojila 16 mjeseci i onda smo prestali (tu sam pisala dosta o tome).Nakon prestanka imunitet je pošao kvragu,svaka bolest se lijepi na njega a kad ga uhvati pušta ga nakon duplo dužeg vremena nego prije.Iskreno,da sam znala da će to tako biti nebi ga još prestajala dojiti.

----------


## dinna

a zašto bi ja morao okretati glavu?????zašto bi uvijek ja ili oni koji razmišljaju slično, bili ti koji moraju okretati glavu, baš ne želim okretati glavu već ću  reči kaj mi se gadi gledati dok hodam gradom....a da idem tvojom teorijom neka svatko radi ono kaj hoće i nek ne gleda ono kaj mu smeta di bi došli ....na to da primitivci gule janjca nasred trga????[/quote]

Zašto?
Zato što ne smeta mene, koja to (možda) radim, nego tebe. 
Ja ću to i dalje (možda) raditi, jer smatram da je to normalno, a tebi jedino preostaje da zaista okreneš glavu i odeš svojim putem.  :Razz:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Definitivno me smeta kada me bliski i ne tako bliski / ne znam od kojih više / pitaju : Zar JOŠ doji ?  Do kada je misliš dojiti? 
Pri tome , uvijek nekako ispada kako sam ja nenormalna a dijete ovisno ..a kada krenem sa preporukama WHO i slično - nekako me niko ne sluša a mogu reći ni ne vjeruje u to što pričam..
ono što bih voljela promijeniti  to je moja reakcija na reakciju okoline- voljela bih da se manje nerviram..

----------


## kuku.tree

> Definitivno me smeta kada me bliski i ne tako bliski / ne znam od kojih više / pitaju : Zar JOŠ doji ? Do kad je misliš dojiti?.


mene ne smeta ni ovo (kao što me nije ništa smetalo ni dok sam odbijala sugestije da dam vodu prije 6. mj, dude, bočice, sokove....). 
ovisno o situaciji i tko mi je sugovornik objasnim zašto radim tako kako radim i zapravo se uopće ne pitam jel to prihvaća druga strana. ipak, riječ je o mom djetetu i znam da sam, u ovom slučaju, bolje upućena od onih koji me tako savjetuju ili se izčuđavaju dojenju nakon godine dana.

jedina stvar koju općenito ne volim kad se direktno obračaju mom malom sisavcu, pa mu upućuju primjedbe tipa "pusti maminu sisu više, već si velik" ili "jesi li danas malo zločest" "nećeš valjda bit razmažen". na ovakve "dobronamjerne" primjedbe uvijek reagiram.

----------


## Olivija

*kuku.tree* - i mene! 

E mene je sad počela   :Mad:   moja mama. Super je s Gabom i stvarno  :Naklon:  za trud i ljubav, ali počela me je opasno pilati da ostavim Gabrijela njoj na par dana da se odvikne. Istina, ovako u tandemu kalkuliram koliko ću mu cice dati jer mi postaje naporno i počeo me je jako gristi, no svejedno. A da tri dana neće napraviti razliku je i boravak u rodilištu  :Wink: 

I sad ovako ide naš dijalog:

Ja ju pitam zašto?
- Pa prevelik ti je. 
Ja natrag da nije i da me još treba. 
- Ma može on bez tebe.
- Pa nije da ne može, jer kad me nema ni ne traži, ali nije poanta u tome.
...
Zadnji razgovor prek telefona sam prekinula tako što sam joj rekla da o tome više nemamo što za diskutirati i da ga neću prestati dojiti. No vidim da _ona njemu govori da je prevelik za cicu_, i to me najviše smeta. 
A za ne povjerovati je da moj stari ne misli tako. I malo se pitam tko tu onda ima više predrasuda: muškarci ili žene :?

----------


## Paulita

Da, ni meni više ne smetaju komentari upućeni meni, pa su valjda zato ostali oni upućeni Lovri. Uvijek ista spika, "prevelik si za ciku". Al on ih uopće ne ferma, pravi se gluh  :Grin:  Leda još nije prevelika za cicu. Baš me zanima kada će ona to postati.

----------


## kristina_zg

mi smo još u samom startu- dojimo tek nepuna 4 mjeseca. Drage moje, ja od samog početka dojenja slušam pitanja tipa- _Do kad ćeš dojiti._ A najgore je kad u svemu tome nemaš podršku supruga.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

